# My Decompression chamber



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

Here's what I'm currently running in my room. It is setup for 9.2 but I have removed the 2 presence speakers from the setup so far. So I'm running it in 7.2 mode. I'll try to post some updated pics to my Picasa account to share for folks to look at.

Main Home Audio/Video System Equipment List
Theatre 9.2/7.2 System:
Epson 8500 UB projector
DIY 86" screen (16:9)
Axiom M60s LR Front
Axiom VP180 Ctr
Axiom QS8s Side & Back Surrounds 
SVS PB10-ISD subs (x2)
XBOX 360 & PS3
Technics SL-BD20 Turntable
Behringer DSP1124 PEQ
URC MX-850/MRF-300
Oppo BDP-83 Universal/BLU-Ray player
Yamaha RX-V1800
Emotiva XPA-5
Audiosource AMP100
Aura Pro Bass Shakers
Tripp-Lite Isobar
Cables/ Interconnects: DIY/ Blue Jeans


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Great setup. I can't wait to see the pics. What do you like about your system and what would you like to change, if anything?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

That is quite a list - cannot wait to see pics!


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

What I love about my current system the most is the projector, followed closely by the monster VP180 center speaker. Those two improvements transformed every movie I have. 

The next thing to change is the receiver. I want something with Audyssey vs YPAO, the ability to crossover different speakers at different freqs, ability to run in 9.2 mode, and a better Night mode than Yamaha's Adaptive DRC. 

I'm looking at the Onkyo 3009 right now, and saving my pennies.


----------



## H_Roark (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello, I just had to comment. I mean you have Paul Atreides as your avatar! I like your build list, I also am a fan of the Epson line, also give Marantz a thought on a receiver, absolutely amazing.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

Latest updates:

Main Home Audio/Video System Equipment List
Theatre 9.2
Epson 8500 UB projector
DIY 86" screen (16:9)
Axiom M60s LR Front
Axiom M2s IIz Height
Axiom VP180 Ctr
Axiom QS8s Side & Back Surrounds 
SVS PB10-ISD subs (x2)
XBOX 360 & PS3
Technics SL-BD20 Turntable
Behringer DSP1124 PEQ
URC MX-850/MRF-300
Oppo BDP-83 Universal/BLU-Ray player
Onkyo TX-NR3009 Receiver
Emotiva XPA-5
Audiosource AMP100
Aura Pro Bass Shakers
Tripp-Lite Isobar
Cables/ Interconnects: DIY/ Blue Jeans


----------

